# replacing wood furnace blower motor



## rustyreel (Oct 1, 2011)

I am in the process of replacing my blower and motor on my wood furnace. My current motor has a run capacitor.  The (used)blower and motor that i will be replacing with does not have a run capacitor and only has two wires. Can anyone tell me if this be ok? Do i need a motor with a run capacitor?


----------



## Blue Jay (Oct 1, 2011)

The capacitor just helps the motor get going quicker. If it is like the blower on my wood furnace it is just a small squirrel cage, once it gets started it runs until the fire is out. So if yours is about the same it would be ok without unless you are turning a large fan.


----------

